# Game 31: Heat @ Hornets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 4th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Miami Heat (19-13)* @ *New Orleans Hornets (13-17) * 


*Previous Meetings:*

Heat 109, Hornets 102

Leaders:
Dwyane Wade - 25 points, 10 assists
PJ Brown - 24 points, 12 rebounds
Antoine Walker - 21 points, 6 rebounds

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Jason Williams
SG - Dwyane Wade
SF - James Posey
PF - Udonis Haslem
C - Shaquille O'Neal

*Reserves:*

PG - Gary Payton
C - Alonzo Mourning
F - Antoine Walker
G/F - Jason Kapono
C - Michael Doleac
PF - Wayne Simien
G/F - Shandon Anderson


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Chris Paul (16.6 PPG - 7.5 APG - 5.9 RPG)
SG - Kirk Snyder (4.6 PPG - 2.1 RPG)
SF - Desmond Mason (9.8 PPG - 3.6 RPG - 1.0 APG)
PF - David West (16.4 PPG - 7.6 RPG - 1.4 APG)
C - PJ Brown (9.6 PPG - 7.8 RPG - 1.3 APG)

*Reserves:*

G - Speedy Claxton (12.6 PPG - 4.2 APG)
SG - JR Smith (11.5 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 1.8 APG)
SF - Rasual Butler (6.0 PPG - 2.0 RPG)
C - Chris Andersen (5.1 PPG - 5.3 RPG - 1.2 BLK)
F - Brandon Bass (2.3 PPG - 2.0 RPG)
F/C - Jackson Vroman (1.8 PPG - 2.1 RPG)
SF - Bostjan Nachbar (6.8 PPG - 2.5 RPG - 1.4 APG)



The Heat have been playing much better recently with Shaq back and with Riley as the coach, so this will be a tough game for New Orleans.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

What's up with J.R. Smith?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

whats up with the Hornets?
they have been incredible and Miami horrible.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow the Hornets are up big in this game at the half aren't they


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

thekid said:


> What's up with J.R. Smith?


He's being benched for his lack of effort as of late. This is his 2nd game being benched.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> whats up with the Hornets?
> they have been incredible and Miami horrible.


I am dying laughing at your Avatar!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Byron Scott must still not be happy with J.R Smith.I can't believe the Hornets can beat Miami if the coach is going to keep him on the bench


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I guess Byron Scott must still not be happy with J.R Smith.I can't believe the Hornets can beat Miami if the coach is going to keep him on the bench


Yea, he must still be lackadasical in practice or something.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

That Vroman's block before the half was so... jawdropping.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> That Vroman's block before the half was so... jawdropping.


Darn! I missed it! Whose shot did he block?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul with the alley to MASON!! :banana:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't really remember, it was the play Butler was called for the offensive foul.(Haslem)


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

A 22 point lead. Damn wassup with Miami tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> A 22 point lead. Damn wassup with Miami tonight.



Hornets are playing really good. Just keep it up fellas!! West for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

West for 3!
SWISH


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul might get that triple double tonight!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Butler is on fire! nfire:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

good game guys Miami sux BTW :biggrin: !


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Crazy shot in by West.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Somebody call Jsimo, Bass in in the game!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We won 107-92 :banana: :banana: :clap: 
The Hornets deserve credits, season high points.
And IMO the best game performance so far this season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a very impressive win,especially with Smith on the bench.I figured that Shaq would kill the Hornets in this game when I looked at the schedeule.I thought Paul was going to pile up a big stat night,but it looks as though he didn't get many assists and points in the second half.It's too bad for the Hornets they can't get transferred into the Northwest Division.I think they would have a shot at making the playoffs if they played in a weak division instead of what may be the toughest one.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i applaud the Hornets :clap: 
Hornets deserved to win this one. They looked like a team that wanted it more.
awesome rookie in chris Paul, the guy is amazing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Chris Paul holy ****! This guy is just amazing. I wish the Hornets would just stay in Oklahoma City. They really seem to love the team.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Chris Paul holy ****! This guy is just amazing. I wish the Hornets would just stay in Oklahoma City. They really seem to love the team.


OKC would have loved any NBA team that went there.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> Somebody call Jsimo, Bass in in the game!



Haha Thanks for thinking about me supermati! I haven't been able to keep up with the Hornets this past week I've been on the go non stop...


----------

